# Last shower remodel.



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just finished this job tonight. Took three days from start to finish. Contractor screwed me, would not return my phonecall after I set this up with him over a month ago, and called at least twice more for confirmation as late as last week. 

Removed tub-installed shower-drywall-mud-helper painted.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good, good job


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you put backing in the wall for the grab bars?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you put backing in the wall for the grab bars?


You bet your butt I did. No way I would put them in otherwise. If I can't pull the bar off the wall, nobody will. I'm a fatty too. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a pre-fab shower base, isn't it? How do you like those?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks good, what kind of shower unit is it?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's a pre-fab shower base, isn't it? How do you like those?


I only deal with pre-fab units. Depending on the unit, my opinion will vary. 



ChrisConnor said:


> Looks good, what kind of shower unit is it?


Its a American Standard unit and overall I was not impressed by it. Despite having level, square wall the wall sections did not want to jive up that well, and I blame it on the molding process. Silicone was a friend on this job. :laughing:

The door was a MAXX unit and it was the bomb. Clear instructions and easy install. 


I'm still searching for the right unit for jobs like this, as I have tried a myriad of different ones over the years. Old boss loved the Knock-down type, and that is not always applicable for all installs. I do want to settle in with a certain one so I can master the installation and maximize the dollars while maintain a peace of mind.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

One cool thing about the unit was the foot rest for the ladies. The wife thought that was neat. 

The old man told me "I am hard to please, and I want to tell you I am impressed with your work." That makes a fella feel good.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> Its a American Standard unit and overall I was not impressed by it. Despite having level, square wall the wall sections did not want to jive up that well, and I blame it on the molding process. Silicone was a friend on this job. :laughing:


 
I've put in one of those a few months ago and it was a total PIA. The walls are very flimsy and like you found out, not square. They're supposed to be a "caulk-free" installation due to the gaskets on the panels but I used a good amount of silicone to seal it up too. I've used the Sterling acrylic knock-downs before and they went together much easier. I'll never install another one of those A.S. units.






Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Yes, those Sterling units are nice to install and much more sturdy than that AquaGlass junk.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I've put in one of those a few months ago and it was a total PIA. The walls are very flimsy and like you found out, not square. They're supposed to be a "caulk-free" installation due to the gaskets on the panels but I used a good amount of silicone to seal it up too. I've used the Sterling acrylic knock-downs before and they went together much easier. I'll never install another one of those A.S. units.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No caulk my fat white a$$. I burnt up a tube of silicone making that unit look acceptable. When I called the wholesaler today for more info on another job, I told the showroom gal to never, ever quote me that unit. 

I just might get into bed with Sterling, especially since my local hardware has access to them through Do-it best warehouse.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> I just might get into bed with Sterling, especially since my local hardware has access to them through Do-it best warehouse.


 
If you haven't installed one yet, you should at least give them a try. For what they are, I think they're among the best out there.






Paul


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## WaterBoy (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks great! Do you have to put mix down for the base?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

WaterBoy said:


> Looks great! Do you have to put mix down for the base?


I always bed my fiberglass/acrylic tub and showers in mortar. No exceptions!!!! 

John that was the job I was on when you called. Lol. The guy was a hoot. He asked me for the number of my handyman/contractor I told him 1-800-a$$-hole he laughed pretty hard.


----------



## JenkPlbg (Nov 27, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> Yes, those Sterling units are nice to install and much more sturdy than that AquaGlass junk.




We've been using Sterling for the past few we have done. Seems to be an easy install, good Results


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

For our industrial showers, we have been using these.
http://www.swanstone.com/index.php?page=landing_ts
I get them thru my supply house, but I see Menards has them, too.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Has anyone ever used these http://www.diamondtubshowers.com/Tubs - Showers/4 Piece Remodelers

Friend of mine is remodeling his bathroom and has ordered one from his supplier. I don't recall hearing about them, but looking the site over I am excited by the opportunity. 

Please, only tell me wonderful things. 



Ok, give it to me straight. :yes:


----------



## Mega Smash (Oct 9, 2009)

Indie said:


> The old man told me "I am hard to please, and I want to tell you I am impressed with your work." That makes a fella feel good.


One comment like that can make your week. Good job. :thumbsup:


----------

